# For anyone looking for a cheap Christmas present for your kids



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thats funny there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! Hearing her say sqweearl was hilarious!


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

i wish i was still that easily amused. lol! gotta love kids.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats funny... reminds me of something my daughter would do, except she'd have him on her 4wheeler with her lol.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

She's definitely not a squeemish girl, is she?

The poor dog looked a little sheepish. Probably thinking "I just wanted to play. I didn't plan to kill it"


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Years later at the psychiatrist office she says " When I was little I used to play with dead rats, I mean sqeeearls!" ....lol


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL,,,In a few years her new word for this video will be Eeeuuuuu gross.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wonder what it took to get all the lice, fleas and what-not off her afterwords. Around here tree-rats can even carry Bubonic plague .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> Wonder what it took to get all the lice, fleas and what-not off her afterwords. Around here tree-rats can even carry Bubonic plague .


haha... they arent as bad here. Matter of fact most people out in the sticks eat quite a few of them each year


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> haha... they aren't as bad here. Matter of fact most people out in the sticks eat quite a few of them each year


Yeah when I was in Iowa one of my property managers would hunt them on the property and skin & gut them and stacked them up in his freezer like cord-wood to feed his family. Tenants started calling me about him doing this so I had to have him quit...and at the same time my assistant was a squirrel lover..raising orphunded ones to turn back out. She hated that manager...lol I thought is was funny as hell...


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

small game (squirrel and other small critters) are an excellent sport! a half dozen of those wrapped in bacon and you have a feast (for one)!


----------

